# Do you like to wear caps?



## LadyOnFire212 (Oct 21, 2020)

Is it fine for me to wear a cap to cover my hair? I just finished showering but I was in a hurry. I grabbed my cap and keys and head out. The sun was really harsh so I wore my cap immediately to cover my head from the heat. I met up with a few friends and one of them commented to let my hair dry out first before putting the cap on. I didn't know the reason but I just took off my cap and let my hair dry. Does anyone know the real reason behind it? Any specialist here?


----------



## gabiria (Oct 23, 2020)

The hat prevents the moisture in the hair from evaporating and may cause headaches. . My guess.


----------



## LadyOnFire212 (Oct 25, 2020)

gabiria said:


> The hat prevents the moisture in the hair from evaporating and may cause headaches. . My guess.


I see..


----------



## LadyOnFire212 (Jan 20, 2021)

linneasandel said:


> Yes, I love to wear a custom cap, but it should have a modern and attractive design. The quality caps will never harm and will give a full comfort. These hats are not only enhance the whole look of its wearer but also provide a protection from sun UV rays.


DM me please


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jan 20, 2021)

No I don't like to wear caps, however I have to wear a ball cap with a clip-on shield at work due to COVID-19 protocols.


----------

